# Just how big will a M. religiosa be right before she lays an ooth?



## Xenomantis (Oct 3, 2007)

As you probably know, I have three mantids. Two female Europeans and one male Chinese. My first female, whom I have named Gluttony because of her insatiable appettite, is quite rotund and I'm pretty sure she will probably lay an ooth soon. Problem is, I don't know what the average size an M. religiosa gets to RIGHT before she lays an ooth, so I have no point of reference. This would also help for when the second female, Jewel, is ready to lay an ooth. Thanks for reading this. Any insight or pictures are greatly appreciated.


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 3, 2007)

Xenomantis said:


> As you probably know, I have three mantids. Two female Europeans and one male Chinese. My first female, whom I have named Gluttony because of her insatiable appettite, is quite rotund and I'm pretty sure she will probably lay an ooth soon. Problem is, I don't know what the average size an M. religiosa gets to RIGHT before she lays an ooth, so I have no point of reference. This would also help for when the second female, Jewel, is ready to lay an ooth. Thanks for reading this. Any insight or pictures are greatly appreciated.


You know, sorry I don't have a pic, but my European laid an ooth, so I guess I can describe to you. She doesn't really look wide, just fat, if you know what I mean. She wasactuallypretty skinny, but laid an average sized ooth. She was like, imagine your European, bloated. Here is the picture of the ooth. She was less wide than it was.



P.S: Is it supposed to be this dark inside???


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 3, 2007)

asdsdf said:


> You know, sorry I don't have a pic, but my European laid an ooth, so I guess I can describe to you. She doesn't really look wide, just fat, if you know what I mean. She wasactuallypretty skinny, but laid an average sized ooth. She was like, imagine your European, bloated. Here is the picture of the ooth. She was less wide than it was.
> 
> P.S: Is it supposed to be this dark inside???


Thanks!  

I'm not sure about the dark ooth, since I'm no expert. ^^;


----------



## Rick (Oct 4, 2007)

She will be very fat. That is all anyone can say. There is not set size before laying an ooth.


----------



## Ben.M (Oct 4, 2007)

Rick said:


> She will be very fat. That is all anyone can say. There is not set size before laying an ooth.


And she will start to refuse food aswell


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 4, 2007)

Ben.M said:


> And she will start to refuse food aswell


Actually, mine was a little piggie. She ate two big butterflies, four bees, a fly, and a locust, the day before she laid the ooth. That same day, at night, she must have laid it because I found it in the morning.

Also, she actually wasn't as fat as I expected. Her stomach wasn't even that bloaded. She wasn't wide, just....bigger. Nothing like a budwing or something.

Edit: OOOHHHH...I do have some pics. Aren't exactly the best, but good enough I guess. It was maybe two days before she laid the ooth. Didn't get that much bigger.


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 4, 2007)

asdsdf said:


> Actually, mine was a little piggie. She ate two big butterflies, four bees, a fly, and a locust, the day before she laid the ooth. That same day, at night, she must have laid it because I found it in the morning.Also, she actually wasn't as fat as I expected. Her stomach wasn't even that bloaded. She wasn't wide, just....bigger. Nothing like a budwing or something.
> 
> Edit: OOOHHHH...I do have some pics. Aren't exactly the best, but good enough I guess. It was maybe two days before she laid the ooth. Didn't get that much bigger.


Wow! Gluttony's about twice that wide. Good sign, I hope!  

And thank you so much for showing me the photos!


----------



## Ben.M (Oct 5, 2007)

Ben.M said:


> And she will start to refuse food aswell


It appears that this doesnt apply to all species as last night i fed my female _Crebroter sp._ 2 moths and an hour later she started to lay an ooth :blink:  , but it made my day


----------

